# DIY Livery Yards in Southend on Sea



## adele southam (Jan 26, 2009)

*livery yard southend*

hi, 

if you haven't found a yard yet then i know of a few...

Roach (arround £25pw)
Elm (arround £25pw)
pottern ( depending on if you have a stable or on full turnout)
Garrelds (£24 pw) 
Brays Lane (£15 pw) 

if you would like to know where abouts they are let me know


----------



## CirioCB (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi There Adele I was wondering if you could please let me know the contact details for these livery yards and where they are i have just moved to westcliff and UNRGENTLY need a livery pref Grazing Livery !!!! asap I need to find somewhere by sat this wekk !! I am in a right mess as my livery I was going to can not offer any stabling due to an illness outbreak on the yard.

Please could you let me know any information it would be so helpful 

Thanks


----------



## purple vixon (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi just placed a post about stables in the ashingdon / canewdon area taking up to 4 stable liveries and up to 6 grass liveries it wont be for a few weeks but i need to know if there is any interest in the area???
Prices will be £30 a week stable and £20 grass. all year turnout, silica sand and rubber school, over 3 miles of off road riding ect


----------



## daddysgirl1991 (Aug 31, 2009)

hiya i was wonderin if u culd send me th addresses of those livery yards. i need to find a yard asap for my 15.2 piebald cob storm xxx


----------

